# [SOLVED] Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)



## Tadpoles (Aug 10, 2008)

The Device Manager says that the Video Controller (VGA compatible) doesn't have any drivers installed, but can't find them for me. The computer says Elonex on start up, but has been refurnished so should probably be treated as custom made. I'm think the graphics card is integrated with the motherboard. I have tried the motherboard manufacturer's website but couldn't find anything.

Can anyone tell me how to find the drivers and how to find out this kind of thing for myself too please, or point me to a webpage that explains it? It'll be nice to be able to to sort this kind of thing myself. I'm very grateful for any help.

Everest gives me this info from motherboard >> motherboard

Motherboard Properties
Motherboard ID 10/24/2003-SiS-651DX-6A6IXM4SC-00
Motherboard Name MSI 651M-L (MS-7005)

Front Side Bus Properties
Bus Type Intel GTL+
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 100 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 400 MHz
Bandwidth 3200 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties
Bus Type SiS MuTIOL
Bus Width 16-bit

Motherboard Physical Info
CPU Sockets/Slots 1 Socket 478
Expansion Slots [ TRIAL VERSION ]
RAM Slots 2 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices Audio, Video, LAN
Form Factor Micro ATX
Motherboard Size 200 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset SiS651
Extra Features [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Motherboard Manufacturer
Company Name Micro-Star Int'l Co.,Ltd.
Product Information http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?f...=1&cat2_no=170
BIOS Download http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloadindex


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Try these:
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=559


----------



## Tadpoles (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Thanks for replying so quickly. When I ran setup I got the error:

The system cannot detect the device, please confirm that the device is configured properly and then restart the setup program.

How do I configure it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Do you have onboard video or a video card?


----------



## Tadpoles (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

I'm sure it's intergrated into the motherboard. I couldn't see a card when I open the box to intall a wireless card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Enter the Bios setup program on reboot and make sure the onboard video is enabled.
Did this problem start after the wireless card install?


----------



## Tadpoles (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

I'm sorry if I'm being stupid. I'm very bad in BIOS for anything but booting from a CD, so I've done some guessing.

The only thing that is disabled that looks like it's connected to graphics is AGP Fast Write under Advanced Chipset Features. I haven't enabled it because I don't know what it is. Should I enable it?

Re: Wireless card
I reinstalled windows and then the card straight after. I didn't check the Device Manager inbetween, but it was from here that the video controller stopped working.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

did you install any of the motherboard drivers? If not you will need to do that first, Scroll down on that link and you'll see the rest of the drivers "system", "audio","usb"(not need with XP SP2) etc.


----------



## Tadpoles (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Ok I installed the rest of the drivers and enabled AGP Fast Writer but still get the same error message. Any other ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

If you don't have an AGP card you want Fast writer Disabled
Did you try the second vga driver listed for older motherboards?


----------



## Tadpoles (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

That's fixed it. Thank you so much. I didn't think the motherboard was that old. lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Glad to hear you got it working.


----------



## Sahil Garhwal (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

hi i have same problem wrench97 pls help me:sigh:


----------



## Sahil Garhwal (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

i got this information from everest motherboard-motherboard

Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	04/03/2006-865GV-ICH5-6A79AE19C-00
Motherboard Name	ECS 865-M7 / 865GV-M(7D)

Front Side Bus Properties	
Real Clock	133 MHz (QDR)
Bandwidth	4266 MB/s
Effective Clock	533 MHz
Bus Width	64-bit
Bus Type	Intel NetBurst

Memory Bus Properties	
Real Clock	133 MHz (DDR)
Bandwidth	2133 MB/s
Effective Clock	267 MHz
Bus Width	64-bit
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bandwidth	267 MB/s
Effective Clock	267 MHz
Real Clock	67 MHz (QDR)
Bus Width	8-bit
Bus Type	Intel Hub Interface

Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	Elitegroup Computer Systems
BIOS Download	http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Downloads/Category_Download.aspx?Categoryid=1
Product Information	http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Products/ProductList.aspx?CategoryID=1&MenuID=16&LanID=0


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Start with the Intel INF driver > ECS Web Site

Then check in device manager for any yellow or red call outs.


----------



## Sahil Garhwal (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

thanx man that works 
:wave:
u r great


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Missing drivers. Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Good to hear that solved it


----------

